# Love making songs.



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry in advance if 'love making' made you puke or something. :blush:

'Sex songs' didn't seem right to me.Right now I'm listening to this dreamy song and I'm thinking hey this would be hot during certain occasions.

So here's my choice:
Lullaby by The Cure
(I'll update when I think of other songs.)


What are your choices?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2009)

Stinkfist by Tool


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw, not a fan of music during lovemaking. I find it distracting.


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

I might be alone on this one... but I absolutely cannot do it, or even fool around, when there's music playing. I get really distracted and sometimes can't even climax. Also, it usually ruins the song for me afterward because I won't be able to enjoy the music for what it is, I'll just think about sex every time it comes on!


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

Cors said:


> Aw, not a fan of music during lovemaking. I find it distracting.



Then I'm not alone!


----------



## Hole (Jan 21, 2009)

Esther said:


> I might be alone on this one... but I absolutely cannot do it, or even fool around, when there's music playing. I get really distracted and sometimes can't even climax. *Also, it usually ruins the song for me afterward because I won't be able to enjoy the music for what it is, I'll just think about sex every time it comes on!*




Yeah, that's happened to me.:doh:

It's kinda hot though..
 I'm bad.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 21, 2009)

it doesn't matter whats playing because i usually tune it out at that time but then when i think back i remember the song and have ......:eat2::...memories...

Like Rage against the machine...

or CNN


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

Strangely(?) I like listening to the blues while having sex. Especially, New Orleans blues. Buckwheat Zydeco's version of "I'm on a Wonder" and "Lead Me On" by Lynn August are two songs that, in my opinion, it is virtually impossible to listen to without having sex. But somehow I have managed from time to time.


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Strangely(?) I like listening to the blues while having sex. Especially, New Orleans blues. Buckwheat Zydeco's version of "I'm on a Wonder" and "Lead Me On" by Lynn August are two songs that, in my opinion, it is virtually impossible to listen to without having sex. But somehow I have managed from time to time.




That is so odd...it just might work. 

(So that's how one seduces aliens) :doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2009)

Danzig - She Rides

I know there's more in my head but right now Danzig is da winner.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2009)

Anything from Murder Ballads by Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob Marley - Could You Be Loved?

^Number one baby-making song of all time.

Runners up: Marvin Gaye - Let's Get It On, King Floyd - Groove Me


----------



## GainTo260 (Jan 21, 2009)

So, no one's buying Bo Derek's claim that Ravel's Bolero is the greatest music for sex ever composed?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

GainTo260 said:


> So, no one's buying Bo Derek's claim that Ravel's Bolero is the greatest music for sex ever composed?


 
that was my choice! starts out all nice and slow...then builds to crescendo...

i had no idea bo derek was into it...but yes, bo knows!


----------



## Smite (Jan 21, 2009)

Business Time - Flight of the Conchords
Love Spreads - Stone Roses


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 21, 2009)

Kim by Eminem >_>


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 21, 2009)

It feels corny to have sex with music going.

I had sex while listening to a Mitch Hedberg tape once. It didnt work out very well.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

Smite said:


> Business Time - Flight of the Conchords



Excellent choice.


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 21, 2009)

Hole said:


> Sorry in advance if 'love making' made you puke or something. :blush:
> 
> 'Sex songs' didn't seem right to me.Right now I'm listening to this dreamy song and I'm thinking hey this would be hot during certain occasions.
> 
> ...



Ya I think "sex songs" would have made people say "huh?". Gee Sarah I thought you would have picked I Wanna Make Love Right (Na Na Na) by Akon of your song of love making choice lol. Well right now I can't think of any love making songs off the top of my head right now. I'm still getting over tonights Lost episodes. I'll think of some later though.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jan 21, 2009)

*These are my personal choice; they just work during sex for me.

"A Song For You" ~ Michael Buble
"She's My Kind of Rain" ~ Tim McGraw
"Come A Little Closer" ~ Dierks Bentley*


----------



## topher38 (Jan 21, 2009)

Animal by WASP


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Strangely(?) I like listening to the blues while having sex. Especially, New Orleans blues. Buckwheat Zydeco's version of "I'm on a Wonder" and "Lead Me On" by Lynn August are two songs that, in my opinion, it is virtually impossible to listen to without having sex. But somehow I have managed from time to time.



Oh Dr. P. I'm beginning to think we were separated at birth. Monkeys, The Blues, *and* Cody Matherson. 
To answer the original question though. I'm partial to the Buddy Guy/Bonnie Raitt duet, "Feels Like Rain." On the other end of the spectrum, anything by Foghat.


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

For "making love," any kind of ambient techno works. The new Modulate album is also pretty decent.

For FUCKING....gotta be black or power metal. I have fucked the shit out of my fiance soooo many times to Gorgoroth, it's unbelievable. Looping Cradle of Filth's "Damnation and a Day" album is an epic choice, if you want to fuck someone for hours.


----------



## Hole (Jan 22, 2009)

WeirdMetamorphosis said:


> Ya I think "sex songs" would have made people say "huh?". Gee Sarah I thought you would have picked I Wanna Make Love Right (Na Na Na) by Akon of your song of love making choice lol. Well right now I can't think of any love making songs off the top of my head right now. I'm still getting over tonights Lost episodes. I'll think of some later though.



Haha, I will pass on that one. That would so ruin it.




Melian said:


> For "making love," any kind of ambient techno works. The new Modulate album is also pretty decent.
> 
> For FUCKING....gotta be black or power metal. I have fucked the shit out of my fiance soooo many times to Gorgoroth, it's unbelievable. Looping Cradle of Filth's "Damnation and a Day" album is an epic choice, if you want to fuck someone for hours.



Metal is amazing when you really want to leave the room with both of you not being able to walk right. Inspirational.


----------



## Tad (Jan 22, 2009)

GainTo260 said:


> So, no one's buying Bo Derek's claim that Ravel's Bolero is the greatest music for sex ever composed?





bobbleheaddoll said:


> that was my choice! starts out all nice and slow...then builds to crescendo...
> 
> i had no idea bo derek was into it...but yes, bo knows!



I also had no idea of Ms Derek's comments, but yah, have used that deliberately a couple of times, that build of intensity in the music works well if one of you is in control and working to build intensity similarly

Otherwise, eh, there can be so many different moods, you know? I can't think of one thing in particular. Although when things are good you eventually realize that the music stopped some time ago and you hadn't even noticed at the time....


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 22, 2009)

Well at least no one has said the "Minute Waltz" yet


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 22, 2009)

Movie soundtracks. They add spice.
Basic Instinct, Bram Stoker's Dracula, Joe Dirt.
Just about any score by Danny Elfman.
Try it..it's fun.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 22, 2009)

nothing makes me want a deep dickin' quite like the black keys. that's some baby makin' shit right there.


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> Movie soundtracks. They add spice.
> Basic Instinct, Bram Stoker's Dracula, Joe Dirt.
> Just about any score by Danny Elfman.
> Try it..it's fun.



Lost Highway had an amazing soundtrack, too. Lots of ambient Angelo Badalamenti tracks on there.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2009)

'Oh My Fucking God' by Strapping Young Lad. My girlfriend responding to the Chorus 'Oh My Fucking God!' and her subsequent screaming at me 'You're My Fucking God!!!' was so beyond hot to me (And amusing to my roommates, the walls aren't THAT thick)...


I lost my virginity to Flotsam & Jetsam's 'Doomsday for the Deciever', and it still makes me smile.

Away from Metal,

Camille Saint-Saens 'Danse Macabre', as well as Bizet's Carmen.
I also find pretty much anything by Wanger very moving, as long as the volume is low.

A now Ex and I once spent three days (We were sick, which didn't stop us making love) listening to Downloads III and going at it on/off during a particularly violent set of thunderstorms in the Winter. That was a lot of fun...


 -Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't really have a fave song to make love to... 

to be honest I'm way too engrossed in other things to pay much attention to those kind of things 

Having said that, when me and Dan were getting down and dirty last week we had the music channel on and Britney Spears came on. Needless to say I had to turn that off.... I draw the line there :doh:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I admit, I am not a big fan of having sex to music...but I will have to bow my head in shame and say there is one song that I can't help but think about sex when it plays...and boy does it stick in my head....
Closer-by nine inche nails!


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well I admit, I am not a big fan of having sex to music...but I will have to bow my head in shame and say there is one song that I can't help but think about sex when it plays...and boy does it stick in my head....
> Closer-by nine inche nails!



This used to be a perfect fucking song....until Reznor decided to turn into an utter d-bag, cut his hair, get grossly buff and join PETA. My fiance hates him so much (it's mostly the PETA thing....that crap doesn't fly in this house) that he will instantly lose an erection when this song comes on. Lose an erection AND THEN go on a rant for 20 min or so :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

anything by Sade's Love Deluxe album is pretty freakin' hot


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

Melian said:


> This used to be a perfect fucking song....until Reznor decided to turn into an utter d-bag, cut his hair, get grossly buff and join PETA. My fiance hates him so much (it's mostly the PETA thing....that crap doesn't fly in this house) that he will instantly lose an erection when this song comes on. Lose an erection AND THEN go on a rant for 20 min or so :doh:



omg i lovvee the buffed out version of Reznor....mmmmmmm MEATY mmmmmmmm. I always liked his music but when he got some meat on his bones is when i really became a huge fan....hehehehe.


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> omg i lovvee the buffed out version of Reznor....mmmmmmm MEATY mmmmmmmm. I always liked his music but when he got some meat on his bones is when i really became a huge fan....hehehehe.



Heh....he's all yours


----------



## escapist (Jan 22, 2009)

Melian said:


> For "making love," any kind of ambient techno works. The new Modulate album is also pretty decent.
> 
> For FUCKING....gotta be black or power metal. I have fucked the shit out of my fiance soooo many times to Gorgoroth, it's unbelievable. Looping Cradle of Filth's "Damnation and a Day" album is an epic choice, if you want to fuck someone for hours.



WOW I think I just had a Joygassim and passed out :wubu: Did I mention I have Dark Blue nails, huh, huh, anything? Pulls out his Peacock feathers and starts to dance lol Oooo! Ooo! Pick Me! Pick Me! :blush: heheheh

That was just awesome I wonder if I can rep you again.


----------



## Smite (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yeah Moving Pictures works well too. Tom Sawyer works well for the foreplay, then by the time YYZ comes on it's all bidness. 

Wow i'm a fucking nerd. :/


----------



## Esther (Jan 22, 2009)

Smite said:


> Oh yeah Moving Pictures works well too. Tom Sawyer works well for the foreplay, then by the time YYZ comes on it's all bidness.
> 
> Wow i'm a fucking nerd. :/



Looove Rush.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> Looove Rush.



Haaate Rush.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2009)

KingOfPain said:


> Kim by Eminem >_>



Seriously.. how?!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

actually.....SLAYER!  Loudly of course!




thatgirl08 said:


> Seriously.. how?!



Glad i'm not the only one thinking the same


----------



## Smite (Jan 22, 2009)

Haha Rush is up there with my favorite bands ever. It's funny how they're either love or hate though.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 22, 2009)

Smite said:


> Haha Rush is up there with my favorite bands ever. It's funny how they're either love or hate though.



Yeah..as a musician you're pretty much required to love rush..but I just can't.  I will say the drummer is amazing.


----------



## Smite (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, i'm a bassist and Geddy is one of my gods that I inherit with this instrument.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

these are romantic gems 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfHO9G0jDZY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeJcUz7nSYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTI2xX5ttkQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V21ONmJ_pSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geV8SmVhs0U


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> these are romantic gems
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfHO9G0jDZY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeJcUz7nSYk
> ...



WOOOow.....that stuff is crazy...I sooo love it...hahahahaha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

Smite said:


> Yeah, i'm a bassist and Geddy is one of my gods that I inherit with this instrument.


 

Geddy Lee, ugliest man in rock and roll.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> 'Oh My Fucking God' by Strapping Young Lad.



NICE!

I would've went with the more obvious SYL song "Love"


----------



## Smite (Jan 22, 2009)

What about this classic?


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 23, 2009)

Smite said:


> What about this classic?



Sorry but it sounds kinda cheesey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg

Best...song...ever, well at least the acoustic version is


----------



## Smite (Jan 23, 2009)

Guess you have to know where it comes from, heh


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 23, 2009)

is that one of those had to be there kinda things...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 23, 2009)

Portishead's "Road", and for the classical-minded, Claude Debussy's _Clair de Lune_.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

There's this song I just made up in my head and it's called

"I wanna fuck you til your socks fly around the room like a Poltergeist"®


it's the jam.


----------



## averick (Jan 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Seriously.. how?!



Thought it was apparent I was joking.

guess not. :doh:

But seriously, the only time I had sex to music was Escape The Fate.

Which is pretty lame.


----------



## KingOfPain (Jan 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Seriously.. how?!





kinkykitten said:


> Glad i'm not the only one thinking the same



Hehe, I though it was apparent I was joking. Guess not. :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 23, 2009)

KingOfPain said:


> Hehe, I though it was apparent I was joking. Guess not. :doh:



OH, haha. I wasn't sure, honestly.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a no brainer... AC/DC's Back in Black CD set on repeat of course!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 23, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Geddy Lee, ugliest man in rock and roll.



See now, I have to make a confession here. Yeah, along with my many other oddities and quirks, I find Geddy Lee to be hot for some reason. yep...I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Smite (Jan 23, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1062402 said:


> is that one of those had to be there kinda things...



Boogie Nights?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> See now, I have to make a confession here. Yeah, along with my many other oddities and quirks, I find Geddy Lee to be hot for some reason. yep...I'm a weirdo.


 

Good lord, woman - you need glasses! Haha.


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> Haaate Rush.



It's not for everyone.


----------



## Smite (Jan 24, 2009)

Come on, how is this not gorgeous?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2009)

Smite said:


> Come on, how is this not gorgeous?


 

get me some steel wool so I can scrape my skin clean


----------



## Amandy (Jan 25, 2009)

Smite said:


> Love Spreads - Stone Roses



Oh, fo sho! Haven't heard that in ages... nice.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 25, 2009)

Smite said:


> Come on, how is this not gorgeous?



It's his nose...yeah. Never claimed I was sane.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2009)

Hole said:


> Haha, I will pass on that one. That would so ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayep... As I mentioned, Strapping Young Lad's 'Oh My Fucking God' is it, period.

Props to CoF, though I prefer Midian (Her Ghost in the Fog..Mmm) or Cruelty and the Beast for sex.

Dimmu as well, the more recent stuff (Last 3 releases or so), with ICS Vortex's clean vocals (Or his Borknagar work for that matter).

Funny story... For those not in the know, ICS Vortex is the clean vocalist for Dimmu Borgir. He's a rather brilliant fallsetto (I'm a rather decent falsetto, but that is a different matter), counterpoint to the gruff croaking of the main singer, Shagrath.

In 3 or 4 songs per release, he gets to shine, and when he does (Live) the girls (And there are a lot of girls at a Dimmu show) go fucking apeshit. My friends MLE and Stephanie went with me last time, and we were standing in a group with a few other girls. Every time he would sing, they would all start screaming, and i was talking to MLE, and she yelled 'Shut the fuck up, you aren't allowed to talk while _he_ is singing! That made me laugh more. One girl was crying...Stephanie, said 'I thin I just came.
I then said, would that be a Dimmu Borgasm??? Hehehe

For those not wanting to listen to the whole song, and read the silly metal lyrics, he starts at 2:28

Oh, and he's about 6'6", and has long red hair...Yeah, the ladies love him. MLE has told her BF that, he is her one 'cheat' clause. He takes it in a good-natured manner...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_mki5EWXNQ&feature=related




-Uriel


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

_Number One Crush_ - Garbage


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Something Ambient...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 25, 2009)

I promise this is my last post about Geddy Lee...for the day anyway.

I like this pic of him...


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 25, 2009)

Um, I kinda go different directions with mine.

TOOL is a winner every time.

And Mickey Avalon...because nothing says "fuck me" like a drunk, sexually ambiguous, east-coast, white-rapper dude.

IMO.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj3Ob_Er9WQ
Stardust - Music sounds better with you (Bob Sinclair mix)

Anything from Dimitri from Paris lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4PFClnMkOU&feature=channel_page
Busta Rhymes and Janet Jackson - What's it gonna be?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiCHHsMWKmY

The "Fatty Girl" instrumental lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmTpAnLzkGQ

Cassidy - Hotel hahahahaha 

Roger and Zapp - More bounce to the ounce 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCuezqq9lFM&feature=channel_page
A little fast, but I'd try it. The lyrics might make me laugh though.  lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6104D9tkl8&feature=channel_page
This, minus Murda Mase. lol 

The intro to Neve's Sacrifice (Starecase remix).

I'll stop here for now. I have to keep looking and thinking.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

sweeeeett....thanks blaze

i totally burned out my Stardust cd...


----------



## Smite (Jan 25, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I promise this is my last post about Geddy Lee...for the day anyway.
> 
> I like this pic of him...



I don't know what's getting me more erect; Geddy or that Jazz Bass :O


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 25, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> And Mickey Avalon...because nothing says "fuck me" like a drunk, sexually ambiguous, east-coast, white-rapper dude.



I thought that cat was from Cali?


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 25, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I thought that cat was from Cali?




Eh, you're right...he's from Hollywood. He just sounds like he has a bit of an east coast accent happenin' sometimes...

...although while I'm getting pounded to "Hustler Hall of Fame", I couldn't care less about his regional origins. 


*shrugs*


----------



## Esther (Jan 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> _Number One Crush_ - Garbage



Great song!


----------



## Smite (Jan 26, 2009)

Throwing in my last hat:


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2009)

Easy to please - Coldplay
Song tends to make me tear up a little.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Smite said:


> Business Time - Flight of the Conchords



ROTF... LMFAO


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Some of my favourites 
Closer ~ Nine Inch Nails
Paranoid Android ~ Radio Head (foreplay/starting out only)
Glory Box/Roads/Only You ~ Portishead 
George ~ Headless Chickens (NZ)
Without You Im Nothing ~ Placebo

And seriously, the whole damn Mezzanine album by Massive Attack totally works. 
I sort of also enjoy Lovage :blush:


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2009)

kiwilicious said:


> Some of my favourites…
> &#8216;Closer’ ~ Nine Inch Nails
> &#8216;Paranoid Android’ ~ Radio Head (foreplay/starting out only)
> &#8216;Glory Box’/’Roads’/’Only You’ ~ Portishead’
> ...



Radiohead..good choice.

I like Placebo..but the song Without you I'm nothing,which I love btw is not positive to me, it's about co-dependancy, staying with someone because you're afraid to let go.It helped me out during a bad time.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Hole said:


> Radiohead..good choice.
> 
> I like Placebo..but the song Without you I'm nothing,which I love btw is not positive to me, it's about co-dependancy, staying with someone because you're afraid to let go.It helped me out during a bad time.



Yeah, its one of those things music can become so much more personal than other art forms, because we relate experiences, emotions and memories to it. Im not saying visual art, dance, drama, etc cant have the same effect, but I dont think people personalise them as much as music. 
In my last post I mentioned that the whole of Massive Attacks Mezzanine does it for me, but in all honesty there are two particular tracks, that through experience altered the way I relate to those pieces. Without thinking, Id put the album on, and in the throws of passion with my now ex partner, I had a few tear welling moments which only faded when the songs were skipped.


----------



## Esther (Jan 27, 2009)

Hole said:


> Easy to please - Coldplay
> Song tends to make me tear up a little.



Frig, if I'm feeling low, get Coldplay away from me. Not that I don't like them, but they are sure to make me cry if I'm feeling even a little wobbly.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

God these songs and and vids made me Hot and Dehydrated..lol

*Usher..Trading Places (reminds me of Prince)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiFX8vVtWz0


*Jamie Foxx/ludacris...Unpredictable*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7452kcde-p0&NR=1


*Sean Garret/Ludacris...Grippin the bed*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjROZ7HrSi8


*Lloyd/lil Wayne....All around the world*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CGNcLZcnaw


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

Last night...."Harder Faster Stronger" - Daft Punk.

Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhh.

How fitting.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> Last night...."Harder Faster Stronger" - Daft Punk.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhh.
> 
> How fitting.



Damn it. If I wasn't all repped out from that "tight shirt" thread I'd absolutely rep this. 

Also providing a great rhythm for those compu-nerds out there is "technologic."


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Damn it. If I wasn't all repped out from that "tight shirt" thread I'd absolutely rep this.
> 
> Also providing a great rhythm for those compu-nerds out there is "technologic."



The man is an industrial DJ and he has mixed the shit out of that song. If the original was for fucking, the mix from last night was for skull-fucking. Now excuse me while I look for my eyeball....


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> The man is an industrial DJ and he has mixed the shit out of that song. If the original was for fucking, the mix from last night was for skull-fucking. Now excuse me while I look for my eyeball....




I think it's stuck to the ceiling. 

Also, it appears we're the only ones on here right now. I wonder how many lurkers are observing these antics. 

...shenanigans.


----------



## mikey787 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm suprised that those who favour a bit of BDSM havent owned up to listening to 'Smack My Bitch Up' by the Prodigy


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I wonder how many lurkers are observing these antics.



Probably none - they're watching the lame-ass Super Bowl.


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

mikey787 said:


> I'm suprised that those who favour a bit of BDSM havent owned up to listening to 'Smack My Bitch Up' by the Prodigy



Guilty. 

Although, their new shit is amazing. Example: Invaders Must Die.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> Probably none - they're watching the lame-ass Super Bowl.



Well hey, it's an excuse to have a lot of potluck-style food!

And so that I stay on topic: Welcome to the Jungle, by Guns 'N Roses


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 3, 2009)

Lullaby  haha, the entire Disintegration album is pretty amazing in ze bedroom. My Bloody Valentine's "Slow" is pretty slick as well. 

Slayer and Manson have been fairly popular with ladies in my past, though I personally may not be aggressive enough to enjoy these to their fullest lol.


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Feb 7, 2009)

Has to be Angel by massive attack, or Tricky's Maxinque album


----------



## Archangel_257 (Feb 7, 2009)

A Whole New World, definitely. There is nothing hotter than messing around to Disney songs... It also makes subsequent watches of the films a whole lot awesomer...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 7, 2009)

BUTTERFLY said:


> Has to be Angel by massive attack, or Tricky's Maxinque album



So agreeing with you on Maxinquaye. "Ponderosa" is such a wonderful song.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 7, 2009)

Devil's Advocate by DJ Shadow

Not only does it have the club beat which is just awesome for sex, but the subject matter is perfect, a must listen to


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey DPM

What about this:

I could only find a version from that creepy Angle Heart Movie:

Soul on Fire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csE28cJxxNE&feature=PlayList&p=3B78BB913F5E1A91&playnext=1&index=32


I love this song 

William







Dr. P Marshall said:


> Strangely(?) I like listening to the blues while having sex. Especially, New Orleans blues. Buckwheat Zydeco's version of "I'm on a Wonder" and "Lead Me On" by Lynn August are two songs that, in my opinion, it is virtually impossible to listen to without having sex. But somehow I have managed from time to time.


----------



## Hole (Feb 12, 2009)

Kiss me - Six pence none the richer
Swing life away- Rise against
I miss you (acoustic) - Incubus
With or without you - U2
Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 12, 2009)

Graveflower - Acid Bath 
Plainsong - The Cure 
Send me an Angel - any version, in fact I think I have an entire folder of various covers of this song lol. 
Sigur Ros
Legend - OST (Tangerine Dream)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't know there were two threads. lol

But I think this is definitely one to do that slow, emotional love game to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INn1C6ImJKg

Zero 7- Destiny

The lyrics are about breakup, but that isn't the point. lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 18, 2009)

No one's said Michael Jackson - Rock With You


----------



## Hole (Feb 18, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> No one's said Michael Jackson - Rock With You



Damn it, I can't rep you. I will get you!

I tend to want to get up and dance to that.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

William said:


> Hey DPM
> 
> What about this:
> 
> ...




I hadn't been back to this thread in a while and I just saw this post, but it won't let me rep you right now.:doh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

Hole said:


> Damn it, I can't rep you. I will get you!
> 
> I tend to want to get up and dance to that.



Wait....don't you mean you want to lie down and"dance?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2009)

Anything and Everything by All That Remains.


Wagner...the entire Ring Trilogy (I might be done by then...)

The first two Faith and the Muse releases...Vervain,on repeat all night long.

-Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 18, 2009)

Let me add Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth to my list


----------



## Neen (Feb 18, 2009)

Ivy said:


> nothing makes me want a deep dickin' quite like the black keys. that's some baby makin' shit right there.



HAHAHA that is histerical!


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 18, 2009)

Lullaby - The Cure
Crash - Dave Matthews Band
Closer - NIN

Down With The Sickness - Richard Cheese & Lounge Against The Machine


----------



## topher38 (Feb 19, 2009)

O Fortuna -Carl Orff


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 19, 2009)

i really would like to make love while "Boards of Canada" played in the background.

*Macquarie Ridge*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jRJ...310186E&index=19&playnext=17&playnext_from=PL

*Dawn Chorus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm_U...310186E&index=17&playnext=15&playnext_from=PL


*You could feel the sky*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFNq...310186E&index=18&playnext=16&playnext_from=PL


*Happy Cycling*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRVM...310186E&index=11&playnext=11&playnext_from=PL


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to make love while this music is playing in the background...I don't know the artist

http://www.dolcegabbana.it/dg/


----------



## logix (Mar 6, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Strangely(?) I like listening to the blues while having sex. Especially, New Orleans blues. Buckwheat Zydeco's version of "I'm on a Wonder" and "Lead Me On" by Lynn August are two songs that, in my opinion, it is virtually impossible to listen to without having sex. But somehow I have managed from time to time.



You're an interesting one...... blues man that's kinda hot sounding....

How about She Bangs sung by William Hong... :bow::bow:


----------



## RacinJason (Mar 7, 2009)

logix said:


> How about She Bangs sung by William Hong... :bow::bow:



Okay now that made me laugh!

I will add to the smart ass factor.

Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=smack+my+bitch+up&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## Archangel_257 (Mar 7, 2009)

Rick Astley, hands down. Every time I get rickrolled I have to change my pants...


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 7, 2009)

Ha! When music plays during sex, one or ALL of these happens to me...

1. I start singing and then I lose my concentration...which, in turn, makes me start laughing.

2. I start moving to the music and I lose my concentration...which, in turn, makes start laughing.

3. I start anticipating the next song on the playlist or the music channel or whatever...and I lose my concentration. That one doesn't make me laugh though, because I'm so concerned about what the next song is...

But if I HAD to choose...

Closer- Nine Inch Nails
Fucking You Tonight- Notorious BIG
Bed of Roses- Bon Jovi

Come to think of it...all of those songs would make me sing. Damn.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Korn. Anything along those lines. Sexy, sexy voice. 

Static-X

and for some strange reason reggaeton/regueton or hip hop every blue moon. 

Goth and ghetto music? Very odd mix indeed, but it's bedroom music to me. Strangely enough, I listen to classical music the most. 

I can never understand myself.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 30, 2009)

A Very Erotic song that i am so feeling right now...lol..it makes me tingle

Jill Scott ...Crown Royal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEG4S3ZW_Kw

funny thing is the song is only 1:56 long...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha, it's been so long I forget...

Faith & the Muse

Either of the first two releases, on repeat, all night long, thank-you-very-much.


-Uriel


----------



## dvbranton (Mar 30, 2009)

any thing by 2 live crew or Lords of Acid when I am just banging


if it is someone I care about then any tye of R&B begging music like Boys 2 Men or something like that


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 30, 2009)

My choice would be whatever my girlfriend wanted to hear!!! I just say yes MA'AM and put it on.. 
.....but if i had a choice my favorite love making song would be Gun's and Rose's ..Welcome to the jungle!!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 30, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> My choice would be whatever my girlfriend wanted to hear!!! I just say yes MA'AM and put it on..
> .....but if i had a choice my favorite love making song would be Gun's and Rose's ..Welcome to the jungle!!!



LOL I'm listening to GNR right now.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Apr 3, 2009)

Love me like a reptile - Motorhead


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 6, 2009)

I like Prince...too many songs to list.

Closer, NIN

Barry White, Can't get enough of Your Love, Practice What You Preach

Lita Ford, Hungry

Van Halen, Finish What Ya Started

KISS, Take It Off, Let's Put the X in Sex

Marving Gaye, Sexual Healing

Commodores, Brick House

Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, Do You Wanna Touch Me?

Ray J, Sexy Can I?

Divinyls, I Touch Myself

Winger, Can't Get Enough

the girl that rapped about her neck, her back, her pussy, and her crack......

that's all I canthink of right now. :bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok I'm going old school here

Al Green's "lets stay together"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVzYxqG9N1c


It was put back into the lime light when it was included on the Pulp Fiction soundtrack


----------



## kittencat (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm anything with good rythm i suppose.I would let my partner pick in most cases.If it is just some rough sloppy drunk sex or something along those lines i guess ill go with..

WASP-Fuck like a beast(animal)

NIN-were in this together now or Deep


----------

